# A new hoodie and the SNOW ...



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody got this monkey daze hoodie for Christmas. I like how it fits but it's LONG! It completely covers his back. I guess that's good for extra warmth on these cold days! 

Here's Brody's take ....

"Skulls and Crossbones. Oh yeah. I is a tough boy."










"Daddy says it looks likes a dress! Nuh Uh Daddy!"










"Dis is snow?! I likes to sniff it!"










"Mama can we go in? It's COLD outs here!"


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

He looks darling in his new hoodie. I just love Brody.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Such a gorgeous guy Brody.. I love the hoodie, but agree with you that it does seem to be a bit long on him..Maybe he needs a smaller size since he isn't a larger chi.. Anyway.. he and adorable in the snow!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute I love him.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Phoebe is swooning <3


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

he is lovely a right little heart throb  x Tell Brodysdad it does not look like a dress he looks tough :S lol x


----------



## mi_smiley2000 (Dec 12, 2009)

Soo cute. I had to call my hubby over to the computer so he could see Brody in the hoody. Hubby said cool. I hinted to him see we could get Peanut one when he gets bigger.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Very cute. I Love Brody's new sig he looks so handsome. Happy New Year Brody.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow brody your looking hot! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Brody your just too cute x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brody - the Trendsetter, as always! 
Now everyone's Chi is going to want to wear big macho hoodies!


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

brody just has the best face ever. thats all.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Brody is so cute...err...I mean handsome in his new hoodle. What a handsome boy with the cutest face.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

brody is always handsome. i love his hoodie. i think its very cool


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I love that hoody! He looks adorable


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww brody lovely "dress" haha!  yay for snow pics


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

that hoodie is fab on brody  he looks so handsome


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Brody is stylin in his new hoodie...I like the longer length for the warmth, only problem is they tend to be to long underneath, then Draco will pee on it....They need to make long on top and short underneath for the little boys who squat to pee.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brody is one of the cutest chis!!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

haha--very nice... definitely looks good for the cold weather!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Brody looks darling in his new hoodie!
I see he likes to sniff snow too....Jasper 
likes to do that too.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh Brody looks so cute in his top!!!!love my black and tans


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Lovin the top brody 
I prefer the longer type too for warm

If i was able too wear clothes on mine i would let them wear them longer for the warm factor

Brody is one handsome boy


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

His hoodie is so cool! He looks really good in it and I can tell he liked the snow LOL!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh that tough lil boy is pulling on my heart strings again!! He coud not possibly look any cuter....er...I mean tougher ;-) lol


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

looking at brody is soooooooo like dodge hes dodges double !!! that makes him an extreamly handsom boy in anything he wears


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Brody is a cool dude in that hoodie.
He is always cool though. lol x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brody is such a cutie pie!!!


----------

